# Group 915



## bluecircle (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I had enabled quota on my FreeBSD 8.3. Everything for now is working but, with the Webmin quota manager I have a strange quota usergroup "915". This group is not present in /etc/group, but Webmin shows this in quota groups. What is this group?

Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 23, 2013)

bluecircle said:
			
		

> I had enabled QUOTA on my FreeBSD 8.3 everithing for now is working but, with webmin quota manager I have a strange quota usergroup "915".
> This group is not present in /etc/group , but webmin show this in quota groups.


I'm not 100% sure here because I can't reproduce this issue (because my whole system uses ZFS and that's not very well supported right now) but based on my experiences with sysutils/webmin on FreeBSD so far I'm tempted to say that you've encountered a bug in the quota module.

Webmin is perfectly usable on FreeBSD, however some of its modules were obviously developed with Linux in mind. My guess is that this is also the case for this quota module. Although FreeBSD shares quite a few similarities with a regular Linux distribution it's still quite a different operating system.

So my advice would be to either ignore it, or to report it on the Webmin website.


----------



## kpa (Jun 23, 2013)

Group 915 is the logcheck group according to /usr/ports/GIDs.


----------



## bluecircle (Jun 24, 2013)

*solved*

Yes I had de-installed logcheck (long story) and in webmin the "name" of the group was 915, with no ID information. Now after a new installation of logcheck I can see in webmin quota groups logcheck group with ID 915.

Thanks at all.


----------

